
Reducing the barriers to entry for web development - inssein
https://inssein.com/web-development-reducing-barriers-to-entry/
======
shams93
If we changed focus to reliance on web standards rather than complex build
systems like react it would help. The idea that you have to compile JavaScript
comes from all these people coming in from CS programs into front end. You
don't need to compile standard compliant Js. Most people use chrome so in fact
web components are widely supported but hardly used.

~~~
inssein
I agree in principal that we need to make that simple. React can work without
a compiler, but it wouldn't be as pleasant without JSX. Same goes for the rest
of the stack, there are so many DX improvements in either using SVGs as
components, or simply the dev profiling / debugging.

